# Cockatiel being extremely aggressive



## MGKirk (Apr 18, 2019)

So quick backstory: I bought a cockatiel back in 2013 and after having him roughly 6 months I had to send him to live with my parents due to my roommate hating the bird. Fast forward to January 2019 and my dad can’t take care of the bird anymore so I take him back. First couple months having him were just fine, but over the past month he has suddenly become super aggressive towards me. He hisses, lunges, bites as full strength and even flies at me in order to bite my ears, nose, neck, whatever he can hook his beak into. He is drawing blood in all of these attacks. 

What has caused this? He is 6 years old, it’s just the two of us in a basement suite (plus a female guinea pig). I feed and water him every 2 days. I talk to him all the time. Please advise me. I don’t like my buddy attacking me. I hate keeping him locked up.


----------



## kat303 (Jun 2, 2011)

NOT saying or blaming anyone, but perhaps, since your roommate HATES the bird, when you weren't home he could have been "abusing" the bird in some way?


----------

